# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Thú chơi PC cổ.. ai tham gia nào

## CKD

Hôm rồi CKD nghe phong phanh đâu đó, nghe đồn (nhiều khi mình đồn mà quên) rằng mấy cái PC công nghiệp (industrial PC) gì đấy chạy ổn định, bền bỉ lắm lắm. Nên cũng phát cuồng và truy tìm xem em nó thế nào.
Đồ mới, xịn, đời cao thì không đủ gạo để lụm, nên lụm em cũ siêu cũ về xem thực hư thế nào rồi tính sau.



Nguyên bản cũng là 1 modun trong tủ CNC, là đời CNC cổ cổ, đi kèm là cả Box lớn với đầy đủ in/out.. nhưng không tìm được tài liệu nên chưa biết có hữu dụng hay chỉ là rác  :Big Grin: 

Cấu hình khá là hạn chế, tốc độ hơn rùa đôi chút, RAM ít, HDD dạng flash 32MB nên chống sốc vô tư.
Dự là chỉ chạy được DOS, có đầy đủ LPT & COM nên tính dùng với trình CNCPro hay TurboCNC để làm CNC control nhưng chưa biết thế nào.

Đã cắm VGA vào test thấy BIOS khởi động và check phần cứng ầm ầm. Thiếu cái keyboard chuẩn AT nên nó báo key error rồi nhìn em mà cười.

----------


## CKD



----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cỡ đời 1995 bác nhỉ, hết khe cắm chứ còn em cấp cho vài thanh sim nâng cấp  :Big Grin: . Ừ mà sao nó lại dùng Flash HDD sang thế nhỉ

----------


## solero

> Hi, cỡ đời 1995 bác nhỉ, hết khe cắm chứ còn em cấp cho vài thanh sim nâng cấp . Ừ mà sao nó lại dùng Flash HDD sang thế nhỉ


Con này chơi SSD là không cổ đâu. mấy con máy của em đã con nào có SSD đâu.

----------


## CKD

Tìm thấy cái pinout của PS/2 & AT keyboard.. chắc đấu rồi test xem sao. Do cái main nó không nhận được keyboard nên sau khi BIOS check xong nó đứng im luôn.



flash HDD thì chịu được rung động tốt bác ạ. Thiết nghĩ 32MB đủ để chạy DOS & CNCPro rồi bác ạ.

----------


## solero

Em mới tăng xin giảm mua tích cực cầm nhầm đc em này. Dự định chạy NCstudio cho 1 em 6 đầu 1825 sắp tới. 
Em này chưa cổ lắm chạy trong 1 máy công nghiệp của Panasonic. Main là 1 cái card. Còn cái bảng mạch to nhất chỉ là cái adapter ISA và PCI.
Chạy chip Pentium IV (478 pin).

----------


## ahdvip

mai phải đi hốt một em thôi, mới đồn mà ảnh lên hình luôn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> mai phải đi hốt một em thôi, mới đồn mà ảnh lên hình luôn rồi


He he! Đồ có sẵn rồi chú.. nghe chú nói.. sợ chú lên bài trước mất hết tính HOT.. nên anh nhanh nhanh chộp cái ảnh đưa lên giành TOP đó mà  :Big Grin: .
Bộ này còn nhiều món.. từ từ cập nhật. Có mấy món chưa biết nó là cái chi chi nên chưa đám múa  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nó dùng cái này. Loại này thì tuổi cũng lớn rồi, không phải như mấy cái SSD sau này chơi NANDflash đâu.

----------


## anhcos

Có cái jack chuyển USB-PS/2 đó em, để tìm lại xem còn không, còn bàn phím AT chắc giờ khó mà tìm ra.

----------


## anhcos

Quên mất, máy này làm gì có USB.

----------


## writewin

hự, vừa hết tiền đem đi cân mấy cái PC củ quéc thời naboo lê ông cởi trùn, chứ ko cũng có cái chụp khoe chơi rồi ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tìm thấy cái pinout của PS/2 & AT keyboard.. chắc đấu rồi test xem sao. Do cái main nó không nhận được keyboard nên sau khi BIOS check xong nó đứng im luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> flash HDD thì chịu được rung động tốt bác ạ. Thiết nghĩ 32MB đủ để chạy DOS & CNCPro rồi bác ạ.


Cái này đấu xong chạy OK, em đã mần lâu  rồi  :Big Grin:  nhưng ngày xưa em mần ngược lại. Không biết bác có tìm ra được cọng dây để mà hàn không  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Hôm ni đi ve chai thấy cái nì, không cỗ lắm nhưng cũng show phát, celeron 566, hình như dùng control cho máy in hay là photo gì đấy.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## solero

Món này có nhiều trong các máy photocopy. Chỗ em bán 500K có cả PSU+RAM+HDD về cài winXP chạy xé gió vù vù  :Big Grin: .

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## suu_tam

Rất nhiều pinouts bác ạ:
http://pinouts.ru/connector/
http://pinouts.ru/search.php?lang=eng&t=keyboard

Còn các máy chạy ổ CF đó bên công ty Đông Phương nhiều lắm.

----------


## anhxco

> Món này có nhiều trong các máy photocopy. Chỗ em bán 500K có cả PSU+RAM+HDD về cài winXP chạy xé gió vù vù .


hihi, ở đây bán ve chai thấy còn mỗi cái board, không rõ còn chạy đc không.
Con này mà chạy đc xé gió thì cũng kinh, cấu hình nó bằng con PC đầu tiên mình có, hình như cũng hơn 15 năm rồi.

----------


## garynguyen

E cũng góp vui. Nhà em dùng con main này, main chip c2.0, sk 478, ram 512, chipset VIA, hàng main taiwan xuất Nhật, bộ này là lõi một máy chơi game trong casino do Nhật sản xuất, chạy liên tục từ 2006 đến giờ ko lỗi lầm gì, khi main hỏng tháo ra thay tụ là chiến tiếp. Bios đã bị khoá , cài win cho nó chỉ có ghost vì nó boot game chạy trên card chứa thẻ CF. Các main đời mới chạy step nó thi thoảng giật giật. Con này chiển tốt chắc chục năm nữa. em chưa sài main đồng bộ nên ko biết đánh giá

----------


## hadenki

Có 2 con này của Japan
Mua về mà chưa có cơ hội sài đem ra khoe 
Có 1 đống card video, nội suy 3 trục của Melec, PLC C200H-PC của Omron ...

----------

